# Crowning Soccer field



## opiespank (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello,

I am on a soccer board for my local nonprofit soccer club. I am in North Louisiana and we are trying to improve our soccer fields. Our current problem is that our fields are not properly crowned. Is it possible for our organization to crown our fields ourselves? We have been aerating and our Bermuda is getting better every year, but we still have a problem getting water off of the fields. Since we are a nonprofit club we do a lot ourselves.

If there is a better place to ask this question, point me in that direction.

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is an article from Penn State that discusses how to crown a soccer field, in Figure 3 of the article.

You don't say what kind of grass there is on your field, but such a mild slope should be something some motivated folks could accomplish with a load of decent sand, some wheelbarrows and rakes, and perhaps a nice drag mat to smooth out the slopes. If someone has a riding mower and trailer, you should be able to knock this out in one day with a team....

A rented skid steer loader with a smooth edge bucket and some sand would be the easiest/fastest way to get this done.

https://extension.psu.edu/athletic-fields-specification-outline-construction-and-maintenance


----------



## opiespank (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you for the article. I will look at it. The fields are mainly Bermuda with some Centipede here and there. We do have a tractor and a few other bits of machinery. I did read that to top-dress one of our big fields it would take around 30 cubic yards of sand but did not know if we could put more topsoil/sand mix in the center of the field and slope it down. Seems like we need 1 percent slope from the center (9"-16") depending on width.


----------

